# Secondary School concerns



## fireamythyst (Sep 4, 2014)

My daughter was diagnosed with type 1 six months ago, and started secondary school three weeks ago. I expected the change in routine to have an effect, but generally for the first week or so everything went pretty well. However she has now developed a habit of coming out of class to test her blood several times a day. Her guidance teacher and I have both sat her down and tried to figure out if there is another reason she wants out of class but haven't been able to figure out anything. She insists she is feeling shaky and unwell but 90% of the time her results are within range. One day she managed to do 13 blood tests between 9.30am and 2.30pm. Obviously we can't tell her not to do tests in case she is experiencing a hypo, but she's missing far too much class time, some days coming out of every class. Has anyone been through anything similar or have any advice?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi, do you think your daughter is anxious ( new school, new peers, new teachers and managing D )? 



We did experience something a little similar last year where my daughter was saying to her TA she was low and was getting tested too much. This never happened at home. It was some anxiety on my daughter's behalf being in a different environment with someone different managing her D and some anxiety on the TA's behalf not being confident enough to look for signs and symptoms etc. With the DSN we went over any training issues, gave lots of reassurance to the little one and rewards for working through her classes, kept her levels a smidge higher to avoid any hypo's which would have reinforced her anxiety and once things were settling we were strict in saying we must stick to the care plan. DSN did refer my daughter to the psychologist  but nothing came of the referral - I did feel at the time there was work to be done at the schools end but it was managed and it settled well.

Could you work out a compromise on the amount of times she is testing during this transition agreeing on what is acceptable and safe for her alongside her guidance teacher? 


Hope you can find a solution


----------



## fireamythyst (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm beginning to wonder if it is anxiety. I didn't think so at first because she is keen to go to school every morning. However at primary school they very much mollycoddled her, and she's expected to be much more responsible for herself now.

We have had a couple of incidents with her not checking her kit in the morning, forgetting her medic alert bracelet, not having her snack before gym etc. It's possible that in trying to impress the importance of looking after herself, I've actually frightened her. 

I have to say her school have actually been really good, and the initial phone call and meeting were because they were concerned about her health and wanted to know if there was anything they should or could be doing differently. 

Thanks for replying, it's certainly given me another angle to try approaching her from.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2014)

Really good luck ! I don't know how my parents put up with me the worries I gave them. I was diagnosed at 3 & was quite a handful as a kid. Used to get in house after school "T" then out till after 10 in the summer. All over the place & miles away.    Big kids never grow up     Can you think of going to Istanbul on a Motorbike in 10 days, 4000m


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 4, 2014)

P.S.   Good luck


----------

